# SRR - Motorcycle Crash Investigation/Reconstruction



## SRR

http://srrtraining.com/MotorcycleCrashReconstruction.htm








*Location of Training:* 
Frederick C. Conley Public Safety Training Center
20 East Central Street
Natick, MA 01760

*Dates:* May 7 - 11, 2007

*Registration/Check-in:* 
Monday, May 7, 2007
7:30AM - 8:00AM

*Class Time:* 8:00AM - 4:00PM

*Recommended Hotel:*

Hampton Inn
300 Speen Street
Natick, MA 01760
508-653-5000
Ask for the Natick Police Training Rate of $99 per night plus tax

*Directions:* Please use www.mapquest.com 

*Course Cost:* $600

This course is designed to expand the thinking of the current Crash Reconstructionist with new ideas and concepts. Users will also be introduced to the safety issues and theory of defensive motorcycle operation.​
Motorcycle crash reconstruction is often challenging as the operation of a motorcycle is quite different from a motor vehicle such as a car or truck.​
Presentation of crash examples and reconstruction techniques will be explored and studied. Students will have an opportunity to review and use mathematical equations along with basic reconstruction concepts in completion of their course study.​
Courtroom experience of the instructors will also be discussed along with suggestions for presentation methods to assist in the meeting of the requirements of our court systems for acceptance of applied techniques and demonstrative evidence such as diagrams and practical courtroom exhibits.
This course will cover a wide range of topics particularly focusing on problem areas typically experienced and encountered. These topics will be instructed by lecture, visual demonstration, use of class room projects and other assignments.​
The student will also have an opportunity to conduct field studies from testing which will validate the mathematical theories.​
*Entry Level Standards:*​
Students should have completed, at a minimum, SRR's Basic Crash Investigation, Advanced Crash Investigation and Crash Reconstruction, or their equivalence. Students should have a good working knowledge of conservation of momentum and other basic reconstruction formulas.​
*Tools Required:*

Blue Blitz Template 
Pen and Notebook Suitable for Recording Field Notes 
Scientific Calculator (Required)

*Workshop Content:*

Driving and Riding 
Lights and Signals 
Following Distance 
Lane Position 
Blind Spots 
Intersections 
Passing and Being Passed 
Road Hazards 
Sharing the Road 
Legal Responsibility 
Counter Steering 
Motorcycle Orientation 
Types and Operation of Motorcycles 
Motorcycle Dynamics 
Turning Movements and Crashes 
Braking Abilities and Performance 
Obstacle or Hazard Avoidance 

_The entire course of instruction was great and will be of a great benefit for motorcycle crashes. _
Officer Arthur D'Ambrosia, Springfield, MA PD

_The skid testing we did was helpful. I have very little experience with motorcycles, seeing how fast they can accelerate/stop and what happens with the tires in different skids is helpful. _
Detective Grant Nichols, Alton, NH PD

_All topics were needed to understand motorcycle crashes. They (the instructors) provided a step-by-step progression to the reconstruction of motorcycle crashes._
Officer Robert LeGrice, Randolph, MA PD

*This course has been approved for 30 ACTAR CEU's

*Instructor: Assistant Chief Bobby E. Jones, Jr.* Knox County Sheriffs Department, Knoxville, TN, ACTAR #678, is an accredited accident reconstructionist with over 20 years of FULL TIME experience in accident reconstruction and formerly worked with the United States Department of Transportation, National Highway Traffic Safety Administration. By 1988, he had investigated well over 2,500 motor vehicle collisions. Chief Jones has received multiple degrees in Criminal Justice and Engineering and studied surveying as part of his minor for his engineering degree. His on-the-job experience combined with his formal training in surveying has made him one of the best forensic mapping specialists in the country.


----------

